# Twin-Loop MK-2



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

*File Name*: Twin-Loop MK-2

*File Submitter*: Pebble Shooter</p >

*File Submitted*: 27 Apr 2014

*File Category*: Slingshots

The *"Twin-Loop" MK-2* has new ergonomic finger grooves on one side of the slingshot grip intended for the middle, ring, and "pinkie" (small) fingers. In addition to the second upper grip hole (22 mm spade drill bit and hand rasp used), these rounded lateral grooves, filed with a hand rasp, further improve the holding comfort of this slingshot design.

This Pdf file contains medium and large-sized templates you can use together with the "twin-loop" step-by-step tutorial (11 pages) also available in this "templates" section of the forum. Only use birch plywood boards 18-19 mm thickness and higher.

Your feedback regarding this birch plywood- based design, if you do make one of these slingshots, will be much appreciated.

*Watch the "Twin-Loop" slingshot in action here:*






Shoot safely.

Pebble Shooter

Click here to download this file


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

nice video!


----------



## SlinghotME (Jan 10, 2016)

Hey Pebbleshooter! Nice design. Got questions though...
Would I be able to cut 20 mm birch plywood with a coping saw? 
Do I have to use theraband? I went to a store which sold dirt cheap slingshots and bands. I bought some bands but they were rectangular and already cut (you said pouch side is smaller than fork side right?) So I trimmed it with scissors to make it kinda triangular (like in video) though it is roughly cut. Would the rough cut make it dangerous? Or is it fine? Also I'm not sure of band strength will it matter if band strength is stronger or weaker than theraband?
Thanks
-SlinghotMe


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

SlinghotME said:


> Hey Pebbleshooter! Nice design. Got questions though...
> Would I be able to cut 20 mm birch plywood with a coping saw?
> Do I have to use theraband? I went to a store which sold dirt cheap slingshots and bands. I bought some bands but they were rectangular and already cut (you said pouch side is smaller than fork side right?) So I trimmed it with scissors to make it kinda triangular (like in video) though it is roughly cut. Would the rough cut make it dangerous? Or is it fine? Also I'm not sure of band strength will it matter if band strength is stronger or weaker than theraband?
> Thanks
> -SlinghotMe


Would have probably been better to just use the rectangular bands... Gives you a tiny bit less speed but longer band life... The rough cut edges are likely to cause failure very fast.


----------



## SlinghotME (Jan 10, 2016)

Viper010 said:


> SlinghotME said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Pebbleshooter! Nice design. Got questions though...
> ...


Thanks imma use that instead


----------

